# VR6 to VRT



## tydostie11 (Mar 3, 2014)

So for a while now I've been contemplating converting my vr6 to a vrt Anyone able to shed some light on to the best approach to this upcoming issue :thumbup:  if it matters its an 01 vr6 gti 161xxx for miles


----------

